# Waterfox vs Cyberfox



## Bleipriester

I have been using Waterfox since some time for some advantages. At first this is a 64 Bit Firefox what in my opinion suits better to a 64 Bit OS than a 32 Bit browser. On the other hand it has an English dictionary, what makes it easier to write in English to me.
64 Bit variants of Firefox are not well supported, only Alpha versions are available. But I wanted to test the new features Firefox 20 provides. Waterfox, however, sticks on version 18. I found this funny named variant, Cyberfox, which is up to date.
Both Waterfox and Cyberfox supports the Add-ons I use.

If you want to try it:
Waterfox:
Waterfox - The fastest 64-bit variant of Firefox on the web

Cyberfox:
https://8pecxstudios.com/?page_id=52


----------



## Bleipriester

Cyberfox was massively improved overtime and now offers a big set of customization options that the normal Firefox doesn´t offer. You can change the UI, how you like to without an add on. All Add ons work, however.
Cyberfox is available in 32 and 64 bit.

This is how I like it:


----------

